# 43, new to the sport and need honest input



## chaosrob (Nov 20, 2015)

To say in advance that I am appreciative of any forthcoming responses would be an understatement. I will apologize in advance for this being long winded and poorly written as I am certainly not an author.

I have been working out alone at my house now for 9 weeks.  I started a company and the long hours, fast food and inactivity from being stuck at a desk, driving and flying took their toll. 

Beginning stats;
6'
221 lbs
32% BF

Current stats;
207 lbs
22% BF

I am pretty happy with the way it is going so far but feel that there is room for improvement from you experts.  I am not looking for single digit BF but would like to be around 15% or so

Current Diet (Typical);
Breakfast;
1 package of high protein oatmeal with a sliced banana 

Lunch;
a wrap consisting of roast chicken or turkey, lettuce, tomato and onions

Dinner;
8 oz of whatever is on the menu

late night snack;
one cup of cottage cheese

Morning supplements;
One fish oil capsule, glutamine 1500, and a GNC Multi vitamin 

Post workout;
Creatine powder
2 scoops whey protein in 6 oz of skim milk

My workout routine usually starts at 0800, all lifts are done with dumbells so the weight listed below is x2 

warm up;
5 minutes on eliptical to looses up
30 jumping jacks
10 pushups

Day 1;
Incline Pec Fly's- 4 sets, 8x15#'s, 8x20#'s, 8x30#'s, 8x35#'s
Flat Pec Fly's-4 sets, 8x15#'s, 8x20#'s, 8x30#'s, 8x35#'s
Incline chest press- 4 sets, 8x20#'s, 8x30#'s, 8x35#'s, 8x40#'s
Flat Chest Press-4 sets, 8x20#'s, 8x30#'s, 8x35#'s, 8x40#'s
Shoulder Press (the technique I use is called the Arnold Press where the wrists are turned while lifting)4 sets, 8x15#'s, 8x20#'s, 8x30#'s, 8x35#'s
Tricep Extension-4 sets, 8x20#'s, 8x30#'s, 8x35#'s, 8x40#'s
Tricep Press-4 sets, 8x20#'s, 8x30#'s, 8x35#'s, 8x40#'s
Tricep push down (straps) 4sets of 10
Deltoid raises-8x10#'s, 8x15#'s, 8x20#'s, 8x25#'s
Push Ups (standard) 3 sets of 20

Day 2
Incline bench pulls-4 sets, 8x20#'s, 8x30#'s, 8x35#'s, 8x40#'s
Incline shrug-4 sets, 8x20#'s, 8x30#'s, 8x35#'s, 8x40#'s
upright rows-4 sets, 8x20#'s, 8x30#'s, 8x35#'s, 8x40#'s
Reverse flys (band) 4 sets of 10
One arm rows-4 sets, 8x20#'s, 8x30#'s, 8x35#'s, 8x40#'s
Shrugs-4 sets, 8x20#'s, 8x30#'s, 8x35#'s, 8x40#'s
Renegade Rows-4 sets, 8x20#'s, 8x30#'s, 8x35#'s, 8x40#'s
Crunches-50
Dumbell side bends-4 sets, 8x20#'s, 8x30#'s, 8x35#'s, 8x40#'s
Plank to pushup-3 sets of 20
Dumbell Dead Lifts-4 sets, 8x20#'s, 8x30#'s, 8x35#'s, 8x40#'s
Simulated pullups with band-4 sets of 10

Day 3
Reverse Curls-4 sets, 8x15#'s, 8x20#'s, 8x25#'s, 8x30#'s
Bicep Curls then turn grip while lowering-4 sets, 8x15#'s, 8x20#'s, 8x25#'s, 8x30#'s
Alternating Midline Hammer Curls-4 sets, 8x20#'s, 8x30#'s, 8x35#'s, 8x40#'s
Dumbell Midline Neutral grip-4 sets, 8x20#'s, 8x30#'s, 8x35#'s, 8x40#'s
Wrist Curls Palms Down-4 sets, 8x10#'s, 8x15#'s, 8x20#'s, 8x25#'s
Wrist curls palms up-4 sets, 8x10#'s, 8x15#'s, 8x20#'s, 8x25#'s
Wrist Roller-3 sets, 6x5#'s, 6x7#'s, 6x10#'s
Incline Bicep Curls-8x15#'s, 8x20#'s, 8x30#'s, 8x35#'s
Concentration curls-4 sets, 8x15#'s, 8x20#'s, 8x25#'s, 8x30#'s

I just purchased a head harness from ironmind to start on my neck, and wonder what day it would be best to place this new exercise on?

I would like honest input on my routine, and if anything should be added, deleted, etc.  I know I am not lifting a lot of weight, but I am just starting and it has greatly improved since week 1. I have no way to get my RMI as I do not have access to a gym or a barbell.


----------

